# Puppymill In Tennese Is Shut Down...Many Maltese Puppies Now Need A Ho



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

Take a look at these sweet faces.









http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7864520

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7864533

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7864539

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7865530

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7870251

CUTE LITTLE LOVE BUGS NEED THEIR FOREVER HOMES!









Tammy

OK, wow...didn't mean for my title to say,"they need a ho..."!!!!!!









HOME....THEY NEED A HOME!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is so sad , that puppies are in rescue . I hope they find their forever home soon . Sarah


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

SOOOO CUTE....I wish I could get one...or two


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! We knew what ya meant.







I hope those babies are in new homes soon.











Maybe they need a Hostess Ho Ho


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They really are sweet looking and I hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It makes me mad when they make such strict stipulations for rescue...such as the "no children under 10" and "can't leave puppy alone all day"-
These are puppies, so it can't be that they aren't USED to children as some of the older dogs in rescue.
My kids are great with my dogs and vice-versa. I would love one...especially the first one "Sooner" since I am from Oklahoma originally. I have one with a Tennessee name, I would love to have the one with my Oklahoma roots to carry with it. But dang their strict requirements!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Aww....I hope all of those babies find a home!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't agree either with the "no children under 10". Some kids under 10 are great with little dogs. I know my daughter was. I can understand with an older dog who is not used to kids or has been hurt by kids, but not puppies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can really identify with your error. When I was doing my web site, I did an abbreviation for the home page of HO1, Well, when it went out on the internet, that was what was shown.

From what I read, these pups are being handled by a rescue in Tennessee, but I did not see anything to say that a puppymill in that state was closed. It makes reference to the dogs being from another state.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> I can really identify with your error. When I was doing my web site, I did an abbreviation for the home page of HO1, Well, when it went out on the internet, that was what was shown.
> 
> From what I read, these pups are being handled by a rescue in Tennessee, but I did not see anything to say that a puppymill in that state was closed. It makes reference to the dogs being from another state.[/B]



Here is just a little bit from the description: Notes: > RODEO > Rodeo was born in OK on December 11, 2006. He was 8 weeks old when he and his 4 litter mates were rescued by SCMR from a kennel/puppymiller that went out of business.

What I should have said in the title and original post was puppymill in Oklahoma shutting down, but the puppies are now in Tennessee.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I filled out an application and emailed. Wish me luck!












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=336554
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww I want Belle and Maverick to come live with me.







They are sooooooooo precious!!!











> I filled out an application and emailed. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh thats great!!!







Which one do you want?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great thread Tammy!!
I hope they all find homes, they are adorable..
ANDREA~


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> I filled out an application and emailed. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that is great news!!!!! I really hope that you get to adopt one! Please keep us all informed.

Tammy




> Great thread Tammy!!
> I hope they all find homes, they are adorable..
> ANDREA~[/B]


Andrea,

I thought of you when I saw the little girl.









Tammy


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

It was through that rescue group, Southern Comfort, that I got my Bailey. He had been rescued from a kill shelter in Miami and worked his way through the rescue world to them!

Mary is a good person, in my experiences.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

ok i`ve pm her for the girl maltese, hopefully i`ll get her, cause i got a fren who is a breeder whom i can buy from but i would prefer adopting, can anyone who helps in rescue in that help me pursuade them that i`ll do a good job?


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i want to adopt the poor momma
she is still in a puppymill


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh - this brings back so many memories.

First, the little girl reminds me so much of my Tilly when I rescued her in late August. She was so tiny and under nurished. And way to young to have been taken from her mother. She was so frightened and such a lost soul. My vet couldn't believe how thin she was and also how much she thrived in a short period of time. Love, attention, good food, etc. will do that for a puppy. She's so sweet and loving and such fun. I can't imagine her being in a puppymill and have to just "crank out litters". I'm so glad that she was so small or I'm sure that they were never have let her go. They didn't think she would survive or didn't think she could produce -- more like it.









I used to be very involved in Lhasa rescue and one time we got as much money as we could together to go to an auction in Kansas where a puppymill had gone out of business and the rest of the dogs/puppies were being auctioned. It was the most inhuman thing I've ever seen. They were treated like meat -- dead meat. The auctioner even held them up by all four legs like dead cows after slauter. And, so many other puppymills were bidding for them. The dogs went for far more than we ever imagined that they would and our money didn't go very far. We were only able to rescue a handful. Other breed clubs had representatives at the auction too, trying to save as many as possible, but so many ended up going to another puppymill. It was horrible. I had so many nightmares about this for so long.









Yes - the little babies have been saved and will find good homes, but it's the mothers that I think about -- condemned to a life in a cage with no love, no attention, no affection -- just being forced to produce more litters.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

</span> 

Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Yes - the little babies have been saved and will find good homes, but it's the mothers that I think about -- condemned to a life in a cage with no love, no attention, no affection -- just being forced to produce more litters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't is awful???? my mother gave me SUCH grief when i got buttercup b/c she thought it was so selfish i wanted a puppy when so many momma dogs are out there needing homes. when my parents get their pets now, they go to the shelter and look for the momma cats, or the ones who are there at their 11th hour.... they have such happy pets, too. my folks have such a "way" with their rescues







i'm insanely jealous, as i am so intimidated to ever get a rescue just in case the dog doesnt become as lovey-dovey as theirs do LOL. i know, i know. 
btw, their greyhound was recovering from a litter of 5 and JUST spayed when the greyhound group called them and said "come get her, she is DONE with her puppies! she just wants to recover somewhere where there are NO MORE PUPPIES!!" LOLOL 
i keep trying to get them to become fosters, but my dad says "yeah right. dogs NEVER leave our house. ever. we would end up as that crazy family on the news with 564 'rescue' dogs in the house..." yeah, probably so LOL

when i buy a house, i'll attempt the foster thing. deb, hold me to it! i may end up being the crazy lady with 564 fosters and 1068 cases of margarita mix in MY house....

ann marie and the "okay, fosters are okay, they'll eventually LEAVE, wont they? but they wont EVER get my woobie!" buttercup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> ok i`ve pm her for the girl maltese, hopefully i`ll get her, cause i got a fren who is a breeder whom i can buy from but i would prefer adopting, can anyone who helps in rescue in that help me pursuade them that i`ll do a good job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This rescue group does not adopt internationally. They do not ship their dogs so even people wanting to adopt from another state must drive to pick the dog up if they are approved.

You can read their policies here:

http://www.scmradoption.com/adoption_information.htm

Remember, they are looking for homes with no young children where someone will be home all day. I am sure they will get hundreds of applications and have no trouble finding homes that meet these qualifications. It's the older dogs that are harder to find homes for.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww, even if i can go all the way there, singapore still need them to be put in crate to ship back, ya, my house doesn`t have young children, as i`m a private student i`m at home almost 24hours, i wish to get a older dog too but seem like the demand for them is huge
















p.s. i might be fostering a abandoned maltese am taking a look at her and check if she has any skin disease before i foster her, shes 9 this year and have cancer and tumour, well how realistic people are, usually maltese gets snapped up at less than half a day but her post, not even 2 days fosterer/adopter wanna reply


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted to adopt an 11 year old female from the NY rescue group and they would not let me because I live out of the area. I was willing to fly to NY to get her and to let her go with me in cabin. She really needed someone like me that recognizes that she is getting older and that she will have a lot of physical challenges and expenses going forward, but they wouldn't consider it because I live out of their area. She's 11 and there aren't that many people willing to adopt a rescue at that age.

It is so unfair to the dog and I feel so sad that they won't even consider allowing me to adopt her. I just heard her calling out to me to come and get her.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> ok i`ve pm her for the girl maltese, hopefully i`ll get her, cause i got a fren who is a breeder whom i can buy from but i would prefer adopting, can anyone who helps in rescue in that help me pursuade them that i`ll do a good job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really wonderful of you but how are the issues with your Kiki?
I know you said $ was tight and don't you have 3 other dogs?
Even though I feel the tug of wanting to adopt them (I am in Tx.) I know Dallas has many people and will be surprised if those cuties don't find a good home.So don't worry.








I really feel sooo bad for that mom? Where did she go? Why couldn't she be rescued? 
That makes me very sad to think she is crammed in some cage being used as a baby,bloodmoney making machine.





















Why ae people soo unhuman? I just don't get it. I pray to God they will come back and have to live their next lives like that.







I am off my soapbox now.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I filled out an application and emailed. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337235
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me finacially ok now, just got a new job again


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'll not only hold you to it, I'll send you some of mine. By then I should have a couple hundred









I'll trade you for a couple cases. Heck, I'll just move in with you


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

How ironic! I posted a new thread in the rescue section looking for a girl maltese! I sent in an application for Belle. Wish me luck!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I heard from Belle's foster mom again and she said that she has had 14 applications for Belle and hasn't had time to go through all of them yet. She did say she would like to keep her close to her which I understand. She said that she has had her for a week and she has not yet started gaining weight. It may be some time before she is able to be adopted as she will need to be healthy enough to be spayed before they let her go. She is a very nice lady who has the best interests of Belle at heart.


----------



## ancox0430 (Feb 19, 2007)

> I heard from Belle's foster mom again and she said that she has had 14 applications for Belle and hasn't had time to go through all of them yet. She did say she would like to keep her close to her which I understand. She said that she has had her for a week and she has not yet started gaining weight. It may be some time before she is able to be adopted as she will need to be healthy enough to be spayed before they let her go. She is a very nice lady who has the best interests of Belle at heart.[/B]


Aww Im slightly dissapointed. I live in NC so TX is quite a drive for me..well worth it..however. Haha. I do understand wanting to keep her close though. That's why I could never be a foster mom..I wouldnt want to let them go! I hope she starts gaining weight and starts feeling better soon! Maybe she'll change her mind and let a carolina girl give belle a new home! If not, I wish only the best for her and I hope the home she does go to gives her all the love and attention she deserves!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I heard from Belle's foster mom again and she said that she has had 14 applications for Belle and hasn't had time to go through all of them yet. She did say she would like to keep her close to her which I understand. She said that she has had her for a week and she has not yet started gaining weight. It may be some time before she is able to be adopted as she will need to be healthy enough to be spayed before they let her go. She is a very nice lady who has the best interests of Belle at heart.[/B]


There's always a line for the young ones. Northcentral has sweet little 4-year-old in Texas









http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...scueMichum.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I heard from Belle's foster mom again and she said that she has had 14 applications for Belle and hasn't had time to go through all of them yet. She did say she would like to keep her close to her which I understand. She said that she has had her for a week and she has not yet started gaining weight. It may be some time before she is able to be adopted as she will need to be healthy enough to be spayed before they let her go. She is a very nice lady who has the best interests of Belle at heart.[/B]


I believe that's what happened with the Hollybelle puppies that were seized. They even had puppies born after they were taken because many pregnant females were seized, too. 

They were bombarded with applications, but I think most were adopted by their fosters or local people. I think one of the vets involved with their care even adopted one, if I recall.

I am sure SMR has been bombarded by applications for these little ones.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH!!! He is a DOLL!!!!















Wonder what his story is?







He looks and sounds like a wonderful companion.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, Michum is a doll, isn't he?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337959
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't he a sweetheart? I'll find out what his story is. He sure does sound like a good boy


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I am being considered for adopting one of the babies from Okla. !! I'm so excited--only two of the male puppies are available now - Maverick and Sooner--I received a email and today a phone call about them. They've already spoken to my Vet now all they have to do is a home check--I can't even tell you how excited I am. I am already making plans to drive to Oklahoma to pick one of them up!







Hopefully it will be this week coming up!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, that sounds exciting. Please keep us informed. Do you know which one you would be getting?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am being considered for adopting one of the babies from Okla. !! I'm so excited--only two of the male puppies are available now - Maverick and Sooner--I received a email and today a phone call about them. They've already spoken to my Vet now all they have to do is a home check--I can't even tell you how excited I am. I am already making plans to drive to Oklahoma to pick one of them up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's great news


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> Oh, that sounds exciting. Please keep us informed. Do you know which one you would be getting?[/B]


I'm leaning toward Maverick--but of course I'll take which ever is left for me. I'm hoping to hear from the Foster mom soon so I can make my plans to go pick him up. Oh my goodness I am so excited and yet nervous at the same time!!!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339687
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed you with a whole list of questions. I have to say that Maverick is the cutest in the photos.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Just thought I would let you know that little Belle will be going to a family in the same town as her foster mother. I am sad not to get her but know that she will have a good home. *


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=340138
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I didn't receive any emails! awwww... I'm sooo sorry about your little Belle. Are you set on a little girl? I know I was for my first maltese. Right now I'm waiting for a call for a home visit. That is the last that needs to be done before going to pickup my baby boy. I hope it won't be long before you find your baby~

Sharon


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=340173
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed you with a whole list of questions. I have to say that Maverick is the cutest in the photos.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry but I didn't receive any emails! awwww... I'm sooo sorry about your little Belle. Are you set on a little girl? I know I was for my first maltese. Right now I'm waiting for a call for a home visit. That is the last that needs to be done before going to pickup my baby boy. I hope it won't be long before you find your baby~

Sharon
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I'm not really set on a little girl. Actually they did ask me if I would be interested in one of the boys but I told them I thought I would just wait. Good luck to you.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=340173
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed you with a whole list of questions. I have to say that Maverick is the cutest in the photos.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry but I didn't receive any emails! awwww... I'm sooo sorry about your little Belle. Are you set on a little girl? I know I was for my first maltese. Right now I'm waiting for a call for a home visit. That is the last that needs to be done before going to pickup my baby boy. I hope it won't be long before you find your baby~

Sharon
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sharon~

Any news yet?

Tammy


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I have my Home Visit on Monday--if that passes I will make my plans to go pick up Ruby Jean's little brother!! I see no reason for my home check not to pass. I can't believe this is actually happening! I'm just so excited!! I think I'm leaning towards Sooner...but of course I really won't know for sure until I see Ruby Jean with the pups!! Thanks for asking!

How is your search going? Best of luck--it's fun looking for a pup...it just seems we can't get them home fast enough though!







Let me know how your puppy search is going!

~Sharon


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sharon, I am so excited for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I'm sure you will pass with flying colors. Congratulations on your new baby. Do you know how old they are now or what they weigh? They are both so cute that I know you will be thrilled with either one.*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

What a lucky little puppy, I pray the rest find wonderful homes too.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just seen Ruby Jeans mom's update post that she got Maverick so I came back to this thread. And I clicked on all of the links and all of these pups have been adopted!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic


----------

